# Projector



## mpwr (Jan 1, 2011)

Looking to pick up a new projector, trying to get some advise from the knowledgable people here. The price cannot be over the top within reason.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

You neglected to define "top." I prefer not to guess, nor am I psychic.:dontknow:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, there are a lot of PJs in the $1k to $2k region. Some awesome light cannons  in the $3k to $5k region. Sub $1k can be tricky to get all the features you want, but if you have the right room and needs, it is doable with older models (that you can still get new).

Give us some more info and we may have more specific recommendations.


----------



## mpwr (Jan 1, 2011)

Alan Brown said:


> You neglected to define "top." I prefer not to guess, nor am I psychic.:dontknow:


My apology if I did not make myself clear. I know there are projectors units that run in $5-7K range I am not looking for that, but somthing in $1500-$3000 range

Thanks


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

If Price is a concern. I use the Epson 8350 it is a fantastic projector and cost 1400 out the door with Tax from Best Buy.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

mpwr said:


> My apology if I did not make myself clear. I know there are projectors units that run in $5-7K range I am not looking for that, but somthing in $1500-$3000 range
> 
> Thanks


The new Epson 8350 is an awesome projector for $1200 at Visual Apex. I have linked a review on it below. I bought one a few weeks ago and have to say that I really think that it is a great value. 

http://www.projectorcentral.com/epson_home_cinema_8350_projector_review.htm


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> If Price is a concern. I use the Epson 8350 it is a fantastic projector and cost 1400 out the door with Tax from Best Buy.


I think my friend here makes an excellent recommendation. :rofl2:


----------



## mpwr (Jan 1, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> The new Epson 8350 is an awesome projector for $1200 at Visual Apex. I have linked a review on it below. I bought one a few weeks ago and have to say that I really think that it is a great value.
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/epson_home_cinema_8350_projector_review.htm


Thanks Dale I will be in BB tomorrow to take a look.


----------

